# France to Spain roads



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi 
We are off to Spain costa brava in a few weeks , from Domfront Normandy , what will be the best roads to take , whats the crossing from France to Spain like , is it easy or hard , thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The really easy route, where you are less likely to encounter snow, is south via Bordeaux, St Jean de Luz ( border) and then Zaragoza, Teruel and along the Spanish coast . 

G


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Much more exciting is via Somport tunell or Bielsa tunell. But check on snow conditions first. All roads to Spain from France are main truck routes so will always be kept clear. Except in exeptional circumstances. We have done all routes In January with no problem. But as the last poster said Bordeaux,St Jean de luz ,Zaragossa is the easiest but the most boring.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi nigee , i live just up the road from you near mortain and the route i use is out to avranche then south through rennes , nantes , poitiers , bordeaux then somport if no snow , zaragosa , reus , costa brava. you can also head south from domfront to mayenne and then on to poitiers via chateaux gontier. less mileage and much more interesting .


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The west coast of France is safest for this time of year and although I enjoy St John de Lux, the 40 plus hairpins in winter weather could be challenging. Keep to the safest major roads turning for Pamploma before San Sebastian, then Zaragoza and Barcelona.
The weather may not be excellent until south of Valencia.

Alan


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> The west coast of France is safest for this time of year and although I enjoy St John de Lux, the 40 plus hairpins in winter weather could be challenging. Keep to the safest major roads turning for Pamploma before San Sebastian, then Zaragoza and Barcelona.
> The weather may not be excellent until south of Valencia.
> 
> Alan


if you are going further south the road through Teruel (aire and auto gas at dyanpolis) is good and toll free.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just been talking to a couple arrived here via Somport: there is snow at the moment but they got through without problem.

I don't remember the 40 hairpins on the St Jean de Luz to Zaragoza road Alan ?? We have done the N 121A from Pamplona to Irun and that, even in May, was a bit white knuckle, especially as it was full of truckers avoiding the tolls.

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I referred to the road from St Jean de Lux towards Pamploma/Zaragoza.
Which happens to be one of my most favourite roads on both sides of the mountains. Sorry if that was not clear. If you have not tried it, it is worth a go (not wintertime I guess). It is never too steep or sharp cornered and does not feel dangerous but sure keeps the driver occupied on the French side.

Alan


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

OP is actually going to Costa Brava so Zaragoza/Teruel route would take him a bit too far south.
Entering Spain via Perpignan may be a better option?

Cazzie


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

If I was you I'd get on a motorway, even toll, as you get nearer to the border. Forget twiddly windy roads through mountains full of trucks. It isn't that scenic for the driver anyway! It cost us less than 20 Euros in tolls from Burgos in Spain to the free motorway near Biarritz last month. Well worth it.

If you go from Narbonne to Barcelona on the other border it cost 27.65 Euros in our Cheyenne.

I'm all for taking my time and pooling along in France, it's a fantastic country but Winter driving along some of the busiest truck laden roads in Europe isn't my idea of a jolly time!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Just been talking to a couple arrived here via Somport: there is snow at the moment but they got through without problem.
> 
> I don't remember the 40 hairpins on the St Jean de Luz to Zaragoza road Alan ?? We have done the N 121A from Pamplona to Irun and that, even in May, was a bit white knuckle, especially as it was full of truckers avoiding the tolls.
> 
> G


Used the N121a, weekly for about 12 years and before the tunnels were built, meaning we had to drive over the top.
Surprisingly, it was very rarely closed through snow. It did get very greasy when the tunnels were been built. I remember one time, when I came around one of the hair pins and had to stop at a red light (construction traffic)
My 38 ton at that time started to slide backwards and with the handbrake on  Luckily, it griped after a few yards!  
It is the quickest way to the eastern side of Madrid and a good route to Zaragosa.
Best of all are the truck stops


----------

